# expats living in tenerife



## magsy36 (Jan 1, 2010)

hiya is there any expats living in tenerife, finding it hard to live also cant find work??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Magsy

Sorry you are finding life a bit hard at the moment, but many other are too, so you are not alone. Finding other ex-pat who live on Tenerife can be difficult, but there many living there. It also depends on where you live on the island as ex-pat groups may not necessarily be near to you.

Not sure if you are new to the island, but have checked out the local information website that is called - thecanaryislander It lists lots of local businesses that are run by ex-pats and it may be a good start to meet people. It includes activities that may interest you and help make friends. Also the website lists local businesses, so it may be worth your while contacting them asking if they have any work available. Work depends on what you want to do and for how much, but there is usually low paid work available in the tourist areas.

All the best





magsy36 said:


> hiya is there any expats living in tenerife, finding it hard to live also cant find work??


----------

